# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  MOTOROLA GP300 บอร์ดแท้ๆ หายากแล้วครับ ใครอยากมีไว้ใช้งานหรือสะสม เชิญครับ !!

## Import

*สินค้า Motorola GP300 บอร์ดแท้ เริ่มหายากขึ้นทุกวันแล้วครับ ถ้าหมดแล้ว... อาจจะหมดแล้วหมดเลย* 

*MOTOROLA GP300* บอร์ดมือสองแต่เป็นของแท้แน่นอน เป็นเครื่องรีบิ้วมาใส่กรอบเทียม ไม่ใช่เครื่องบอร์ดจีนก็อปปี้ที่ขายทั่วไปตามแผงบ้านหม้อ

*สิ่งที่ได้รับ :* เครื่อง, แท่นชาร์จ, แบต, สายอากาศยาง  

*ราคา :* 3,000 บาท (ถ้าต้องการให้โปรแกรมให้ แจ้งช่องมานะครับบริการฟรี)

*ออฟชั่น :*
- แบตเตอรี่สำรองแพคละ 450 บาท
- เสายางเทียม 180 บาท
- เสายาง MOTOROLA แท้ 550 บาท

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

สนใจ PM หรือโทร 


ส่งคุณ สงวนชื่อ-สกุล (รอจ่าย ปณ.พระสิงห์ เชียงใหม่) หมายเลข EMS = EI015203999TH  วันที่ 13/08/54 (จำนวน 4 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ เกษมศักดิ์ ร้านคลังสื่อสาร (ยโสธร) EMS = EI536322765TH  วันที่ 26/10/54
ส่งคุณ ปองพล (ชุมพร) EMS = EI536344695TH  วันที่ 09/11/54 (จำนวน 5 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ ส.ต.ท. อัฐกานต์ (นครสวรรค์) EMS = EI536376168TH  วันที่ 23/11/54
ส่งคุณ สาวิตรี (วารินชำราบ) EMS = EI536285935TH  วันที่ 26/01/56
ส่งคุณ อภิศักดิ์ (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EI912684196TH  วันที่ 02/04/55
ส่งคุณ นันทธวัฒน์ (ปฐมพร) EMS = EI960271328TH  วันที่ 24/04/55
ส่งคุณ นันธวัฒน์ (ปฐมพร) EMS = EI881468535TH  วันที่ 27/04/55 (เครื่อง+แบตสำรอง)
ส่งคุณ นันธวัฒน์ (ปฐมพร) EMS = EI960276909TH  วันที่ 02/05/55
ส่งคุณ นิรันดร์ (ตาก) EMS = EI015336828TH  วันที่ 14/05/55 (เครื่อง+แบตสำรอง)
ส่งคุณ พิพิธธน (ชลบุรี) EMS = EJ069737197TH  วันที่ 27/06/55
ส่งคุณ วรเศรษฐ์ (แม่ริม) EMS = EJ193096908TH  วันที่ 25/09/55 (จำนวน 4 เครื่อง + แบตสำรอง 3 แพค)
ส่งคุณ มาร์ค (พระโขนง) EMS = EJ400373445TH  วันที่ 08/11/55
ส่งคุณ กฤติธนภณ (วารินชำราบ) EMS = EJ486235222TH  วันที่ 08/02/56
ส่งคุณ เจษฎา (ลำปาง) EMS = EJ486245485TH  วันที่ 14/02/56
ส่งคุณ ปอ (อ่าวอุดม) EMS = EJ889366126TH  วันที่ 24/04/56
ส่งคุณ ธีระพล (คลองจั่น) EMS = EJ889456453TH  วันที่ 12/06/56
ส่งคุณ ดอรอนิง (ยะลา) EMS = EJ889450861TH  วันที่ 18/06/56
ส่งคุณ ธรรมรัฐ (ราไวย์) EMS = EJ889450875TH  วันที่ 18/06/56
ส่งคุณ ณัฐวัฒน์ (อุตรดิตถ์) EMS = EJ889450889TH  วันที่ 18/06/56 (จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ ธวัช (สาธุประดิษฐ์) EMS = EJ889471265TH  วันที่ 20/06/56
ส่งคุณ นิวัฒน์ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EJ889446898TH  วันที่ 21/06/56
ส่งคุณ ธรรมรัฐ (ราไวย์) EMS = EJ889476682TH  วันที่ 24/06/56
ส่งคุณ สุบรรณ (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EJ889476696TH  วันที่ 24/06/56
ส่งคุณ จสอ.กันทรากร (ปากช่อง) EMS = EJ889447536TH  วันที่ 25/06/56
ส่งคุณ เชิงชัย (บางแสน) EMS = EJ915375707TH  วันที่ 31/07/56
ส่งคุณ ชยพล (สุรินทร์) EMS = EJ915375715TH  วันที่ 31/07/56
ส่งคุณ ปณิธิวัฒน์ (อ่างทอง) EMS = EK137469877TH  วันที่ 05/08/56
ส่งคุณ เก็ต (ค่ายบางระจัน) EMS = EK262604466TH  วันที่ 06/08/56
ส่งคุณ ส.ต.ภานุวัฒน์ (พิษณุโลก) EMS = EJ915387444TH  วันที่ 09/08/56
ส่งคุณ ณัฐภัทร (พระประแดง) EMS = EJ889569702TH  วันที่ 16/08/56
ส่งคุณ พรศักดิ์ (มุกดาหาร) EMS = EK262622310TH  วันที่ 19/08/56
ส่งคุณ วีระพงษ์ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EK262231282TH  วันที่ 23/08/56
ส่งคุณ สุริยา (หัวหิน) EMS = EK137496311TH  วันที่ 30/08/56
ส่งคุณ อาทิตย์ (สมุทรปราการ) EMS = EK137496325TH  วันที่ 30/08/56 (เครื่อง+แบตสำรอง)
ส่งคุณ ปรีชา (ศรีราชา) EMS = EK262807217TH  วันที่ 09/09/56
ส่งคุณ ธรรมรัฐ (ราไวย์) EMS = EK262456538TH  วันที่ 07/10/56
ส่งคุณ อภิชาติ (พุนพิน) EMS = EK262284325TH  วันที่ 09/10/56
ส่งคุณ ร.ต.อ.วิษณุ (ตราด) EMS = EK351661350TH  วันที่ 16/10/56
ส่งคุณ อดุลวิทย์ (เฉวง) EMS = EK637011440TH  วันที่ 22/10/56
ส่งคุณ วิรพันธ์ (รังสิต) EMS = EK637011453TH  วันที่ 22/10/56
ส่งคุณ ด.ต.ธรรมศักดิ์ (ชัยภูมิ) EMS = EK351671493TH  วันที่ 25/10/56
ส่งคุณ ร.ต.อ.วิษณุ (ตราด) EMS = EK637921352TH  วันที่ 11/11/56 (เครื่อง+แบตสำรองจำนวน 9 ชุด)
ส่งคุณ สมภพ (สารภี) EMS = EK262877782TH  วันที่ 16/11/56
ส่งคุณ อธิวัฒน์ (รังสิต) EMS = EK637060556TH  วันที่ 25/11/56
ส่งคุณ กิจติพงษ์ (แก่งคอย) EMS = EK637616684TH  วันที่ 27/11/56
ส่งคุณ ทินวัฒน์ (รอจ่ายยะลา) EMS =EK637069144TH  วันที่ 29/11/56
ส่งคุณ ทินวัฒน์ (รอจ่ายยะลา) EMS =EK637854644TH  วันที่ 04/02/57
ส่งคุณ อำพร (แหลมสิงห์) EMS = EK351799367TH  วันที่ 19/02/57
ส่งคุณ ประเสริฐ (กำแพงเพชร) EMS = EK489114308TH  วันที่ 26/02/57 (เสายางแท้)
ส่งคุณ ณฤชัย (ลำพูน) EMS = EK489114311TH  วันที่ 26/02/57
ส่งคุณ ปิยนุช (พุนพิน) EMS = EK489114325TH  วันที่ 26/02/57
ส่งคุณ สอนชัย (ศรีสงคราม) EMS = EK489961011TH  วันที่ 04/04/57 (เครื่อง+แบตสำรอง)
ส่งคุณ วิรุฬ (ม่วงงาม) EMS = EL313816847TH  วันที่ 21/07/57 (แท่นชาร์จ)
ส่งคุณ วิรุฬ (ม่วงงาม) EMS = EL313734710TH  วันที่ 04/08/57 (แบตสำรอง)
ส่งคุณ ภาณุ (รังสิต) EMS = EL313747571TH  วันที่ 13/08/57
ส่งคุณ ศรายุทธ (ดุสิต) EMS = EL314046527TH  วันที่ 21/08/57
ส่งคุณ บ๊วยเฮง (นนทบุรี) EMS = EL088286376TH  วันที่ 22/08/57 (เครื่อง + แบตสำรอง)
ส่งคุณ บ๊วยเฮง (นนทบุรี) EMS = EL314053015TH  วันที่ 26/08/57 (เสายางแท้)
ส่งคุณ เวชยันต์ (ไชยปราการ) EMS = EL551920165TH  วันที่ 29/08/57
ส่งคุณ เกียรติศักดิ์ (ราษฎร์บูรณะ) EMS = EL314452635TH  วันที่ 11/09/57
ส่งคุณ เกียรติศักดิ์ (แม่ริม) EMS = EL775493351TH  วันที่ 03/11/57
ส่งคุณ คมสัน (สระโบสถ์) EMS = EN700437339TH  วันที่ 13/11/57
ส่งคุณ อภิชาติ (ระยอง) EMS = EN689545918TH วันที่ 04/02/58
ส่งคุณ ธีระชัย (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EN689586325TH  วันที่ 09/02/58 (จำนวน 3 ชุด) 


*รูปภาพ*





*ภาพบอร์ดภายในเป็นของแท้แน่นอนแล้วนำมาบิ้วใหม่ครับ*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธีระพล (คลองจั่น) EMS = EJ889456453TH  วันที่ 12/06/56

----------


## suban0177

อยากได้เด้

----------


## suban0177

เครื่องในฝัน ตังพอเมื่อไรเจอกันแน่

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ดอรอนิง (ยะลา) EMS = EJ889450861TH  วันที่ 18/06/56
ส่งคุณ ธรรมรัฐ (ราไวย์) EMS = EJ889450875TH  วันที่ 18/06/56
ส่งคุณ ณัฐวัฒน์ (อุตรดิตถ์) EMS = EJ889450889TH  วันที่ 18/06/56 (จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธวัช (สาธุประดิษฐ์) EMS = EJ889471265TH  วันที่ 20/06/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ นิวัฒน์ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EJ889446898TH  วันที่ 21/06/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธรรมรัฐ (ราไวย์) EMS = EJ889476682TH  วันที่ 24/06/56
ส่งคุณ สุบรรณ (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EJ889476696TH  วันที่ 24/06/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ จสอ.กันทรากร (ปากช่อง) EMS = EJ889447536TH  วันที่ 25/06/56

----------


## suban0177

ได้รับแล้วนะครับ

----------


## E27CFM

สั่งเครื่อง motorola GP300 1ตัว พร้อมตั้งช่อง 
1.ช่องรับ156.2875MHz. ช่องส่ง 151.2875MHz. 
ช่องอื่นตั้งที่ 150.000MHz. 
ที่อยู่จัดส่ง 
นายเชิงชัย ล้อตระกูลนุกิจ 
บ้านโจ๊กโต 3/24 ถ.บางแสนสาย2ซอย1 ต.แสนสุข อ.เมือง จ.ชลบุรี 20130
 TEL 088-9653441

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เชิงชัย (บางแสน) EMS = EJ915375707TH  วันที่ 31/07/56
ส่งคุณ ชยพล (สุรินทร์) EMS = EJ915375715TH  วันที่ 31/07/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปณิธิวัฒน์ (อ่างทอง) EMS = EK137469877TH  วันที่ 05/08/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เก็ต (ค่ายบางระจัน) EMS = EK262604466TH  วันที่ 06/08/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ส.ต.ภานุวัฒน์ (พิษณุโลก) EMS = EJ915387444TH  วันที่ 09/08/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ณัฐภัทร (พระประแดง) EMS = EJ889569702TH  วันที่ 16/08/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พรศักดิ์ (มุกดาหาร) EMS = EK262622310TH  วันที่ 19/08/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วีระพงษ์ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EK262231282TH  วันที่ 23/08/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สุริยา (หัวหิน) EMS = EK137496311TH  วันที่ 30/08/56
ส่งคุณ อาทิตย์ (สมุทรปราการ) EMS = EK137496325TH  วันที่ 30/08/56 (เครื่อง+แบตสำรอง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปรีชา (ศรีราชา) EMS = EK262807217TH  วันที่ 09/09/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธรรมรัฐ (ราไวย์) EMS = EK262456538TH  วันที่ 07/10/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อภิชาติ (พุนพิน) EMS = EK262284325TH  วันที่ 09/10/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ร.ต.อ.วิษณุ (ตราด) EMS = EK351661350TH  วันที่ 16/10/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อดุลวิทย์ (เฉวง) EMS = EK637011440TH  วันที่ 22/10/56
ส่งคุณ วิรพันธ์ (รังสิต) EMS = EK637011453TH  วันที่ 22/10/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ด.ต.ธรรมศักดิ์ (ชัยภูมิ) EMS = EK351671493TH  วันที่ 25/10/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ร.ต.อ.วิษณุ (ตราด) EMS = EK637921352TH  วันที่ 11/11/56 (เครื่อง+แบตสำรองจำนวน 9 ชุด)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สมภพ (สารภี) EMS = EK262877782TH  วันที่ 16/11/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อธิวัฒน์ (รังสิต) EMS = EK637060556TH  วันที่ 25/11/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กิจติพงษ์ (แก่งคอย) EMS = EK637616684TH  วันที่ 27/11/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ทินวัฒน์ (รอจ่ายยะลา) EMS =EK637854644TH  วันที่ 04/02/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อำพร (แหลมสิงห์) EMS = EK351799367TH  วันที่ 19/02/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ประเสริฐ (กำแพงเพชร) EMS = EK489114308TH  วันที่ 26/02/57 (เสายางแท้)
ส่งคุณ ณฤชัย (ลำพูน) EMS = EK489114311TH  วันที่ 26/02/57
ส่งคุณ ปิยนุช (พุนพิน) EMS = EK489114325TH  วันที่ 26/02/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สอนชัย (ศรีสงคราม) EMS = EK489961011TH  วันที่ 04/04/57 (เครื่อง+แบตสำรอง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วิรุฬ (ม่วงงาม) EMS = EL313816847TH  วันที่ 21/07/57 (แท่นชาร์จ)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วิรุฬ (ม่วงงาม) EMS = EL313734710TH  วันที่ 04/08/57 (แบตสำรอง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ภาณุ (รังสิต) EMS = EL313747571TH  วันที่ 13/08/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศรายุทธ (ดุสิต) EMS = EL314046527TH  วันที่ 21/08/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ บ๊วยเฮง (นนทบุรี) EMS = EL088286376TH  วันที่ 22/08/57 (เครื่อง + แบตสำรอง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ บ๊วยเฮง (นนทบุรี) EMS = EL314053015TH  วันที่ 26/08/57 (เสายางแท้)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เวชยันต์ (ไชยปราการ) EMS = EL551920165TH  วันที่ 29/08/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เกียรติศักดิ์ (ราษฎร์บูรณะ) EMS = EL314452635TH  วันที่ 11/09/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เกียรติศักดิ์ (แม่ริม) EMS = EL775493351TH  วันที่ 03/11/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ คมสัน (สระโบสถ์) EMS = EN700437339TH  วันที่ 13/11/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อภิชาติ (ระยอง) EMS = EN689545918TH วันที่ 04/02/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธีระชัย (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EN689586325TH  วันที่ 09/02/58 (จำนวน 3 ชุด)

----------

